# Strong crates



## mermaid (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, my dog is crate trained but is a complete Houdini and will NOT stay in there if we go out. We've been using bungee cords, she was getting through the gap and locking herself out of the crate. Tried wrapping them around the crate and it's door but she has broken them. 

I wondered if anyone can advise me on a crate that she won't be able to get out of? All that I've seen have got the same bolt closure that ours has, and she throws her weight against the door to pop it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mermaid said:


> Hi, my dog is crate trained but is a complete Houdini and will NOT stay in there if we go out. We've been using bungee cords, she was getting through the gap and locking herself out of the crate. Tried wrapping them around the crate and it's door but she has broken them.
> 
> I wondered if anyone can advise me on a crate that she won't be able to get out of? All that I've seen have got the same bolt closure that ours has, and she throws her weight against the door to pop it.


Have you got one of the lightweight crates? You probably need one of the heavy duty crates. Barjo is a good company
Indoor Kennels - Barjo - Dog Guards, Dog Cages Dog Accessories, Vehicle Kennels

Otherwise if you can track down a copy of the dog press papers like our dog or Dog world which are weekly, usually there are plenty of companies in there advertising that do heavy duty crates and such at reasonable prices.
You might even be able to find a decent heavy duty one on E-bay or similar.

A good thing to use as an extra lock is sometimes a dog lead clip, so if you have any old leads or know someone with old leads with good stong clips they dont use that may help. The really flimsy light weight crates are often not man enough for the job with a lot of the bigger stronger breeds, or even very determined littler devils sometimes.

Other then that the other suggestion would be a shipping type kennel/crate the sort you would need on airlines for transporting dogs, again you may find one on e-bay or similar


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Why not train her to like being in her crate, so then she won't want to get out so badly? 

Or do you need to crate her for emergency reasons, e.g. she swallows foreign objects?


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

I personally would worry now that you know she can get out, my worry is she would get hurt escaping, strangling herself or similar if she got stuck .

If you really need a crate I think the Barjo ones are sturdy enough, expensive, but last forever and can re-sell very easily.


----------



## mermaid (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks will try them, and I've got an old lead I didn't think of that. Had been thinking about getting one of them climbing clips to fasten the door closed.

She's happy in her crate unless she knows I've gone out. Then she seems to think it's her chance to cause utter destruction. She does eat things she shouldn't, have caught her with a lighter (empty of fluid by then) but also completely wrecking the doors.


----------



## mermaid (Nov 6, 2010)

Def going to have to invest in a stronger crate, came home from school run having fastened the door shut with lead clips to find she had popped one side and the roof off, happily munching raw potatoes in the crate when I got back which have made her sick  

Have put her back in so she knows she can't keep coming out and getting away with it, and now shes quiet and not trying to get out because she knows I'm home.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

When i first got Oscar, i had one of these Dog boxes, Dog Kennels, Dog Cages, Dog Beds, Pet Carriers and Dog Trailers - Lintran. Very strong, although my Oz never tried to get out of it to my knowledge.

Pricey though, so would depend on how much you are willing to spend out.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how about the dog health puppy pen ( very sturdy) or cruft playpen?


----------



## mermaid (Nov 6, 2010)

The dog health one looks pretty good. We don't want to spend too much, but would rather pay a bit more than have her destroy another one. The sides are bent out of shape on the one we've got now so needs to be fairly strong metal.. think this is just lightweigh aluminium.

Thanks for help


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

When I was training my puppy I used one of these:

Heavy Duty Fold Away Pet Carrier (Blue)

They're impossible for the dog to chew because its all one piece of material which means no escape! They're portable too.

Good Luck!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mermaid said:


> The dog health one looks pretty good. We don't want to spend too much, but would rather pay a bit more than have her destroy another one. The sides are bent out of shape on the one we've got now so needs to be fairly strong metal.. think this is just lightweigh aluminium.
> 
> Thanks for help


i have a dog health one and crufts freedom playpen and much prefer the dog health one mine is 4ft wide by 3ft high and i dont think they feel so enclosed because no top on do you leave it open all day for him to just use when he wants as well


----------



## mermaid (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes she has access to it all day. We've recently moved so she doesn't choose to go in it as much as she used to, because there's now a dining room in between the living room and kitchen, crate is in kitchen as everywhere else is carpetted. She needs a top on though, she used to jump our 6ft fences - but just to sit outside the front door waiting to be let back in


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mermaid said:


> Yes she has access to it all day. We've recently moved so she doesn't choose to go in it as much as she used to, because there's now a dining room in between the living room and kitchen, crate is in kitchen as everywhere else is carpetted. She needs a top on though, she used to jump our 6ft fences - but just to sit outside the front door waiting to be let back in


lol sounds about right


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Thoroughly recommend SAVIC crates. Available on Amazon and others. Best thing we've ever bought!!!
We have the XL one for our Lab. :thumbup:


----------

